# Houston is offering Luther Head for Brian Cook



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/lopez/4904423.html

Umm...what the **** are we waiting for?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Do it...Brian Cook does nothing for us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dawson is braindead if he offers this deal to us. Having said that, ****ing make it happen now! Good find as usual SoCal.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, it's a no-brainer. we have too many small forward/power forward tweeners (or at least guys who play the 3 but can't defend)


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Head is another defensive liability. Out offense is not a problem it is the defense. 
I remember during the play-off series with the Jazz, Luther was shooting really well from the floor, but JVG had to take him out because Jazz was running their offense through whoever Luther was guarding.
If they offer Chuck Hayes, then it is a good deal.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ummm... wasnt cook suppose to be part of the artest deal? :lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone willing to offer a player review on Luther Head? I know he's a good 3pt shooter but other than that, I havent really seen him play. Undersized 2 guard? Not enough skills to play the point?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm all for it. Trading an Illini for another one.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If this is true...do the ****ing deal!

Head is 2x the player Cook is and 2x the shooter!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=1998~2763&teams=10~13

According to that, the trade doesn't even work...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I would much rather have Luther than Cook


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

great. now that it's on the front page of hoopshype, it's not going to happen...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yeh something else would have to go. and it would have to be done fore july 1. because cook's contract goes up to 3.5 mil.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Theonee said:


> Head is another defensive liability. Out offense is not a problem it is the defense.
> I remember during the play-off series with the Jazz, Luther was shooting really well from the floor, but JVG had to take him out because Jazz was running their offense through whoever Luther was guarding.
> If they offer Chuck Hayes, then it is a good deal.


What's your point? It's not like we're giving up a stalwart defender for him.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What's your point? It's not like we're giving up a stalwart defender for him.


Exactly, I agree. Also, we need guard play. Especially if Kobe leaves.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Cookie for _head_? That's too easy.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

It mentions 3 trades that Houston is interested in... one with Dallas, one with the Clips, and one with us. If you put all of the deals together in a 4-team trade, it works on realgm.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What's your point? It's not like we're giving up a stalwart defender for him.


exactly what I was thinking. getting rid of cookie will do nothing but help our defense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Cookie for _head_? That's too easy.


Cookie for Head!!! hahaha I get it!:lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Cookie for _head_? That's too easy.


For real man, thats Paris Hilton easy...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> For real man, thats Paris Hilton easy...


She is sexy tho...with her implants...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ew.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Adding Head won't improve the Lakers, it is just a Lateral move.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow what to feel about this deal.. Luther wont get a chance with the Lakers with Kobe so I dont know.. but I want Cook away from this team.. I cant say I'd be upset if this happened.. but Head and Cook should both not be on this current team.. just seeing things from their perspective..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> She is sexy tho...with her implants...


She dosent have implants??


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

dannyM said:


> anyone willing to offer a player review on Luther Head? I know he's a good 3pt shooter but other than that, I havent really seen him play. Undersized 2 guard? Not enough skills to play the point?


yeah, that pretty much covers.
he is also capable of creating his own three point shot but if you give him the freedom to do so he will make a lot of stupid mistakes.
he cant finish within 20 feet of the basket.

i would hope this deal involves sura and something of value from the lakers


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Wow what to feel about this deal.. Luther wont get a chance with the Lakers with Kobe so I dont know.. but I want Cook away from this team.. I cant say I'd be upset if this happened.. but Head and Cook should both not be on this current team.. just seeing things from their perspective..


Luther would start at PG in the triangle with the crap we have in the backcourt.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Luther would start at PG in the triangle with the crap we have in the backcourt.


No doubt about it, Head would be our starting PG most likely if we did do this deal, unless Lakers can get someone like Bell or Mo Williams out of Milwaukee.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Give Kobe Head, Mitch!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

careful, he might want more then that! And we all know where that went the last time!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Give me Head!!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

compsciguy78 said:


> Give me Head!!!!


^
^
You mean, "Give Me _some_ Head!!!!" 

I can't excape the feeling that Head will turn out to be another Chucky Atkins.  Or an Atkins and Smush Combo uke:

(If so, the must be Lakers are cursed to receive bum guards)


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Luther Head was great at UofI and he has been great last season. He would look good in the Lakers Uni (maybe because im an Illini fan)


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Luther Head was great at UofI and he has been great last season. He would look good in the Lakers Uni (maybe because *im an Illini fan*)


well arent you sad cookie might leave


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd be sad to see him leave but basketball is only a game.. people change teams, etc.. anyways the Lakers would be better off with Head, but I dont see the purpose to this trade.. HONESTLY.. But then again I'm an Illini fan too so I dont know.. Cook leaving the Lakers could be good for him, Head joining the Lakers could be good for him. Or switching teams could be worse for them.. who really knows? Just dont see a purpose for this trade..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the lakers would be better off with head, but you don't see the purpose of the trade? what does that mean? as in why houston would do it? if that's what youre saying, i agree.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

afobisme said:


> the lakers would be better off with head, but you don't see the purpose of the trade? what does that mean? as in why houston would do it? if that's what youre saying, i agree.


thats exactly what I'm saying..


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

Didn't Houston just trade Juwan Howard for Mike James?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Head is a much better guard than Chucky Atkins. Do the deal Lakers, we need backcourt help and Luther would be a nice addition. One Illini for another...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Smez86 said:


> Didn't Houston just trade Juwan Howard for Mike James?


Yep, that backcourt is going to be extremely overcrowded.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

New rumor is this:

Wells & Head to the Lakers for Cook & Vujacic.

I don't have a link to this, though.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> New rumor is this:
> 
> Wells & Head to the Lakers for Cook & Vujacic.
> 
> I don't have a link to this, though.


Not a big Bonzi fan, but it definitely sounds like the Lakers should take a serious look if this is true.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Lakers send forward Brian Cook to the Rockets in exchange for guard Luther Head.
> 
> This one's a little harder to see. Head was absolutely untouchable when Carroll Dawson and Jeff Van Gundy were in place, as several deals proposed at the trade deadline were nixed because they included Head. Is he still untouchable? He is the perfect Rick Adelman type of player and has proven he can put points up in bunches. He has plenty of room to improve, but what third-year player doesn't? Cook, on the other hand, is a known quantity. He has a ridiculous contract extension payment coming and is nowhere close to earning it. There are plenty of cheaper ways to get seven points per game - like from Steve Novak, for instance.
> 
> A variation on this rumor has Bonzi Wells going to the Lakers as part of the package and Sasha Vujacic coming with Cook. Vujacic would be an awesome addition to the team, but it would seem strange to send out Bonzi Wells, who played extremely well for Adelman in Sacramento and is excited about the prospect of staying with Houston (he could opt-out) to play for his former coach.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22395.shtml

That's the best link I could find for it.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Give up Cook for Head? Thats insane we should not do this deal Mitch. Cook is one of the best low post PF in the game not to mention his grade A defense he plays every game!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> New rumor is this:
> 
> Wells & Head to the Lakers for Cook & Vujacic.
> 
> I don't have a link to this, though.


If it includes Bonzi, do it, JUST DO IT.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That was a horrid trade for the Rockets. Somebody screwed up. Otherwise, make this **** happen NOW.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22395.shtml
> 
> That's the best link I could find for it.


this has to be a ****in charity

you kidding me? head and bonzi for cook and euro sensation? holy


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

Are they on crack? Do it ASAP!!!!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Man this is gold. If Kobe finds out, I betcha he'll change his mind about leaving the Lakers.


I mean c'mon now...Bonzi Freakin Wells?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Veteran guard Bonzi Wells plans to stick with the Houston Rockets during the 2007-08 season, his agent told a Houston television station on Saturday.
> 
> "Bonzi has sent in the necessary paperwork and he is opting in, and he will play for the Rockets this coming season," Bill Duffy told KRIV.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2914682


----------

